#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μικρά υδροηλεκτρικά έργα - Τα βήματα μιας μελέτης

## Samdreamth

Ψάχνοντας στα έγγραφα μου βρήκα άλλο ένα κείμενο που είχα γράψει στο παρελθόν και αφορά τα υδροηλεκτρικά έργα, κυρίως την διαδικασία μελέτης. Ελπίζω να αποτελέσει την αρχή για μια ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα...  :Χαρούμενος: 
 *
Μικρά υδροηλεκτρικά έργα - τα βήματα μιας μελέτης*
  
*1.1 Γενικά*

 Η μελέτη μίας micro/pico υδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης περιλαμβάνει διάφορες φάσεις, η έκταση και η εμβάθυνση των οποίων εξαρτάται σημαντικά από το χαρακτήρα και το μέγεθος της εγκατάστασης. Οι φάσεις αυτές, εμπίπτουν σε τρεις κατηγορίες, όσες είναι δηλαδή και οι μελέτες που  απαιτούνται για την ολοκλήρωση ενός υδροηλεκτρικού έργου. 

*1.2 Είδη μελετών* 

 Πρώτα γίνεται η *μελέτη σκοπιμότητας*. Σκοπός της μελέτης αυτής είναι η διαπίστωση του εάν η εξεταζόμενη θέση χρίζει περισσότερης διερεύνησης. Η μελέτη αυτή περιλαμβάνει τα εξής:


Προσδιορισμό του ύψους πτώσης, &#181;ε &#181;ια αρχική επιλογή της θέσης υδροληψίας και της θέσης του σταθμού παραγωγής.Χάραξη της καμπύλης διάρκειας παροχής της θέσης, για την εκτίμηση της ετήσιας παραγωγής ενέργειας και τον υπολογισμό των ετήσιων εσόδων του έργου.Εκτίμηση του κόστους κατασκευής του έργου &#181;ε βάση τη μορφολογία της περιοχής, το μήκος του αγωγού πτώσης, τον τύπο του ηλεκτρομηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού και την απόσταση της διασύνδεσης &#181;ε το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.Προσδιορισμό της οικονομικής βιωσιμότητας του έργου, &#181;ε τον υπολογισμό των απαραίτητων οικονομικών δεικτών και εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων.

 Στην περίπτωση που το αποτέλεσμα της μελέτης σκοπιμότητας αποβεί θετικό και ο ενδιαφερόμενος επιθυμεί να προχωρήσει στην εκπόνηση του έργου, πραγματοποιείται στη συνέχεια η *προμελέτη εγκατάστασης*. Σκοπός της μελέτης αυτής είναι η διαμόρφωση και διαστασιολόγηση του έργου, όπως προκύπτει από την εξέταση και ανάλυση διαφόρων εναλλακτικών λύσεων. Το επίπεδο ανάλυσης της προμελέτης είναι τέτοιο ώστε να είναι επαρκές για την έκδοση των διαφόρων αδειών που απαιτούνται για την κατασκευή του έργου. Η σχεδίαση η οποία και στηρίζεται στα αποτελέσματα της μελέτης σκοπιμότητας περιλαμβάνει:

 
Την επιλογή των υδροστροβίλων, και τον καθορισμό των υδραυλικών χαρακτηριστικών τους.Την επιλογή των γεννητριών με τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και όλο τον συνακόλουθο ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό.Τον καθορισμό των χαρακτηριστικών του συστήματος αυτοματισμού και λειτουργίας της εγκατάστασης.Τον καθορισμό του συστήματος προσαγωγής του νερού στον σταθμό, δηλαδή την υδροληψία, τον αγωγό προσαγωγής, ανοικτό ή κλειστό, την δεξαμενή φόρτισης και τις υπόλοιπες βοηθητικές εγκαταστάσεις.Την κτηριακή υποδομή για την εγκατάσταση του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού με τη διάταξη των υδροστροβίλων – γεννητριών, για εύκολη πρόσβαση και συντήρηση χωρίς διακοπή της λειτουργίας των υπολοίπων μονάδων, των αυτοματισμών και όλου του βοηθητικού εξοπλισμού, του υποσταθμού, καθώς και τη διασύνδεση με το δίκτυο.

 Αν και το αποτέλεσμα της προμελέτης εγκατάστασης είναι θετικό, τότε γίνεται πλέον η τ*ελική μελέτη εγκατάστασης*, στην οποία συντάσσονται όλα τα σχέδια, οι υπολογισμοί, τα αποτελέσματα της οικονομικής ανάλυσης και οι προδιαγραφές του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού, καθώς επίσης και η μελέτη περιβαλλοντολογικών επιπτώσεων. Με το τέλος της μελέτης εγκατάστασης, αρχίζει πλέον και η κατασκευή του έργου. 

*1.3 Διαδικασία μελέτης μιας* *micro**/**pico**υδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης*

 Στην παρούσα ενότητα παρουσιάζονται αναλυτικά τα βήματα που ακολουθούνται για την εκπόνηση της μελέτης μιας micro/picoυδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης. Υπενθυμίζεται, ότι η έκταση και η εμβάθυνση κάθε βήματος εξαρτάται σημαντικά από το χαρακτήρα και το μέγεθος της εγκατάστασης.

Βήμα 1 :* Αναγνώριση της περιοχής*

 Η αναγνώριση της περιοχής περιλαμβάνει την αρχική διάταξη και χωροθέτηση του έργου, την καταγραφή των τοπικών συνθηκών, των δυσκολιών, της υποδομής, των άλλων ανταγωνιστικών χρήσεων του νερού (π.χ. ύδρευση, άρδευση) και τη μελέτη των γεωλογικών συνθηκών. Στο βήμα αυτό καταγράφονται οι μείζονες δυσκολίες, εφόσον υπάρχουν, που θα μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν ακόμα και στη ματαίωση του έργου.

 Επίσης καθορίζεται το κατά πόσο υπάρχει ζήτηση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στην περιοχή, πιθανοί καταναλωτές/αγοραστές (στην περίπτωση π.χ. ηλεκτροδότησης μίας κοινότητας) και το αν είναι διαθέσιμο ή όχι κάποιο εξωτερικό δίκτυο ηλεκτρικής ισχύος.

Βήμα 2 :* Συλλογή υπαρχόντων υδρολογικών στοιχείων*

 Συλλέγονται και αξιολογούνται τα υπάρχοντα υδρολογικά στοιχεία και χαράσσεται η καμπύλη διάρκειας παροχής. Όταν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα επαρκή υδρολογικά στοιχεία (η συνήθης περίπτωση), γίνεται προσεγγιστική εκτίμηση αυτών, συνεκτιμώντας στοιχεία από τη συγκεκριμένη λεκάνη απορροής, από γειτονικές λεκάνες, καθώς και από σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις κατοίκων της περιοχής.

Βήμα 3 :* Έρευνα αγοράς και διαθεσιμότητα*

 Στο στάδιο αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει ακόμα πλήρης τεχνικοοικονομική ανάλυση της εγκατάστασης. Γίνεται απλά μία έρευνα αγοράς ως προς το κόστος του υδροστροβίλου, της γεννήτριας, του ελεγκτή της γεννήτριας και των σωλήνων της εγκατάστασης, αφού αυτά θα αποτελέσουν σίγουρα τα πιο ακριβά της στοιχεία.

Βήμα 4 :* Υπολογισμός της παραγόμενης ισχύος*

 Ανάλογα με τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς των υδραυλικών υψών και παροχών, που είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθούν, υπολογίζεται η παραγόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς της εγκατάστασης και κρίνεται αν είναι επαρκής ή όχι για τη λειτουργία μιας micro/pico υδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης. Η ισχύς της εγκατάστασης υπολογίζεται από τον ακόλουθο τύπο:

 *P** =* *n**ρ**gQH* όπου : 
 P         Η παραγόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς λειτουργίας (kW). 
 n          Ο ολικός βαθμός απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης.
 ρ          Η πυκνότητα του νερού (≈1.0 t/m3). 
 g          Η επιτάχυνση της βαρύτητας (≈9.81 m/s2). 
 Q         Η διερχόμενη εκ του στροβίλου παροχή (m3/s). 
 H         Το διαθέσιμο ύψος πτώσης (m).

 Ο υπολογισμός με τον παραπάνω τύπο γίνεται προσεγγιστικά. Θεωρείται, δηλαδή, ένας συνολικός βαθμός απόδοσης για την εγκατάσταση (μια τιμή μέσα στο εύρος 55 – 75% είναι αρκετά κοντά στην πραγματικότητα), και στη συνέχεια, με γνωστές τις τιμές της παροχής και του ύψους, υπολογίζεται η παραγόμενη ηλεκτρική ισχύς. Πρέπει να τονιστεί στο σημείο αυτό, ότι ο συνολικός βαθμός απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης εξαρτάται από τους βαθμούς απόδοσης των επιμέρους στοιχείων που την απαρτίζουν και ο οποίος υπολογίζεται ως εξής:

 *n** = nυδροστροβίλου* *x** n**γεννήτριας** x* *n**μετασχηματιστή* 
 Ακόμη, σημειώνεται, ότι ο βαθμός απόδοσης του υδροστροβίλου, αποτελείται και αυτός από επιμέρους βαθμούς απόδοσης και προκύπτει από την εξής σχέση:

 *n**υδροστροβίλου** =* *n**μηχανικός** x* *n**υδραυλικός** x** n**ογκομετρικός* 
 Τα δεδομένα που συνήθως είναι διαθέσιμα κατά τους υπολογισμούς, είναι ο ονομαστικός βαθμός απόδοσης του υδροστροβίλου και η ονομαστική απόδοση της γεννήτριας και του μετασχηματιστή, συνεπώς μπορεί να υπολογιστεί ο ολικός ονομαστικός βαθμός απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης.

Βήμα 5 : *Υπολογισμός απαιτήσεων εγκατάστασης*

 Στο στάδιο αυτό υπολογίζονται οι απαιτήσεις της εγκατάστασης. Υπολογίζεται δηλαδή η ελάχιστη ηλεκτρική ισχύς που πρέπει να παράγεται από τη γεννήτρια της εγκατάστασης, ώστε να λειτουργούν στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο όλες οι συσκευές, οι οποίες σχεδιάζεται να συνδεθούν και να τροφοδοτηθούν από αυτή.

Βήμα 6 : *Μέγεθος και κόστος γεννήτριας*

 Ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις της εγκατάστασης που υπολογίστηκαν στο προηγούμενο βήμα επιλέγεται το μέγεθος της γεννήτριας και στη συνέχεια – με τη βοήθεια της έρευνας που έγινε στο βήμα 3 – υπολογίζεται το αναμενόμενό της κόστος.

Βήμα 7 : *Προκαταρκτικός έλεγχος οικονομικής βιωσιμότητας*

 Ανάλογα με την εκτίμηση της παραγόμενης ισχύος (βήμα 4) και των απαιτήσεων της εγκατάστασης (βήμα 5), επιλέγεται ο βέλτιστος σχεδιασμός και συγκρίνονται τα ετήσια έσοδα με το κόστος του κεφαλαίου της επένδυσης. Εάν οι ετήσιες αποδοχές είναι λιγότερες από το 10% του κόστους του αρχικού κεφαλαίου, τότε η επένδυση κρίνεται ως μη βιώσιμη. Εάν τα έσοδα κυμαίνονται από το 10% έως το 25% του αρχικού κεφαλαίου, τότε η επένδυση είναι μάλλον εφικτή. Τέλος, εάν οι ετήσιες αποδοχές ξεπερνούν το 25% του αρχικού κεφαλαίου, τότε η επένδυση κρίνεται ανεπιφύλακτα ως βιώσιμη.

Βήμα 8 : *Υδραυλικό ύψος και παροχή*

 Σε αυτό το σημείο, επιλέγεται ο κατάλληλος συνδυασμός (ή συνδυασμοί) των τιμών της παροχής και του υδραυλικού ύψους, ώστε να παράγεται η απαιτούμενη ισχύς από το σύστημα υδροστρόβιλου – γεννήτριας. Επίσης, πρέπει να γίνουν εκτιμήσεις για το βαθμό απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης. Ένα σύνηθες εύρος τιμών είναι μεταξύ 55 – 75%. Εάν υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες τίθεται ολικός βαθμός απόδοσης (συνολική μετατροπή ισχύος από υδραυλική σε ηλεκτρική) ίσος με 45%.

Βήμα 9 : *Επιλογή τελικής τιμής ισχύος εξόδου*

 Εκτιμάται το οριστικό μέγεθος της γεννήτριας που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, βάσει των δεδομένων του υδραυλικού δυναμικού και της παροχής της εγκατάστασης που υπολογίστηκαν με ακρίβεια. Σημειώνεται εδώ, ότι μερικές φορές, είναι προτιμότερο να διατηρηθεί το μέγεθος της γεννήτριας μικρότερο, από ότι είχε εκτιμηθεί αρχικά, παρόλο που οι δυνατότητες της εγκατάστασης μπορεί να φαίνονται μεγαλύτερες. Αυτό γίνεται επειδή το κόστος της μικρότερης εγκατάστασης είναι κατά πολύ ελαττωμένο σε σχέση με αυτό κάποιας μεγαλύτερης και σε περίπτωση που έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στους υπολογισμούς, έως τώρα, είναι πιο εύκολο να διορθωθεί. 

Βήμα 10 : *Σχεδιασμός της εγκατάστασης*

 Κατασκευάζονται τα σχέδια και ο χάρτης της εγκατάστασης. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται όλα τα στοιχεία της εγκατάστασης, οι διαστάσεις τους και η διάταξή τους, όπως τα μήκη των αγωγών, τα κανάλια νερού και οι θέσεις τους, το κτίριο της μονάδας κλπ.

Βήμα 11 : *Εναλλακτικές λύσεις*

 Στο βήμα αυτό ελέγχεται το εάν κάποιες εναλλακτικές λύσεις – στον σχεδιασμό της εγκατάστασης – θα μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν σε χαμηλότερο κόστος ή σε ευνοϊκότερη λειτουργία. Για παράδειγμα η τοποθέτηση ενός αγωγού νερού σε κάποια άλλη θέση ίσως να μείωνε το μήκος του, γεγονός που συνεπάγεται χαμηλότερο κόστος. Το βήμα αυτό μπορεί να έχει ως συνέπεια την επανατοποθέτηση των αγωγών, των καναλιών, του κτιρίου της μονάδας και γενικά κάθε στοιχείου της εγκατάστασης.

Βήμα 12 : *Λεπτομερής υπολογισμός κόστους*

 Υπολογίζεται αναλυτικά το κόστος κάθε στοιχείου της micro/pico υδροηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης και βρίσκεται στη συνέχεια το συνολικό αρχικό της κόστος. Το κόστος του κάθε στοιχείου καλό είναι να αυξάνεται κατά ένα ποσοστό της τάξης του 5%, για να καλυφθούν έτσι οποιαδήποτε απρόβλεπτα έξοδα προκύψουν.

Βήμα 13 :* Έλεγχος οικονομικής βιωσιμότητας*

 Βάσει της νέας τιμής του κόστους της εγκατάστασης, η οποία προέκυψε από το προηγούμενο βήμα της διαδικασίας της μελέτης, υπολογίζεται εάν η επένδυση εξακολουθεί να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμη. Αν δεν είναι, πρέπει να αλλαχθούν τα στοιχεία της εγκατάστασης που προκάλεσαν την επιπλέον οικονομική επιβάρυνση (π.χ. σωλήνες νερού, καλώδια κτλ) με νέα φθηνότερα.

Βήμα 14 : *Παραγγελία υλικών, απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού και εγκατάσταση*

 Πλέον, μπορεί να γίνει η παραγγελία και η παραλαβή των υλικών και γενικά ολόκληρου του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού για τη λειτουργία του έργου. Τα στοιχεία παραγγέλνονται με βάση τους υπολογισμούς που έχουν γίνει στα προηγούμενα βήματα της διαδικασίας μελέτης και εγκαθίστανται σύμφωνα με το σχεδιασμό της εγκατάστασης.

Βήμα 15 : *Εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού*

 Εκπαιδεύεται το προσωπικό (ένας ή περισσότεροι χειριστές) που θα αναλάβει την επίβλεψη, συντήρηση και γενικά τη λειτουργία της μονάδας.

Βήμα 16 : *Θέση σε λειτουργία*

 Αφού ελεγχθεί η σωστή τοποθέτηση και σύνδεση όλων των επιμέρους στοιχείων, τίθεται σε λειτουργία η μονάδα.

 Τέλος, η διαδικασία που περιγράφηκε στα παραπάνω βήματα, φαίνεται συνολικά στο σχήμα που ακολουθεί.

  *
Σχήμα 1**:*_ Σχηματική απεικόνιση της διαδικασίας μελέτης._

----------

kasvan, mred-akias, Xάρης

----------


## Samdreamth

*Αξιοσημείωτα θέματα κατά την εκπόνηση της μελέτης*
  
*2.1 Παροχή*

 Η εκτίμηση της παροχής, είναι ίσως ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά στοιχεία κατά την μελέτη ενός υδροηλεκτρικού έργου. Σε αντίθεση με το διαθέσιμο υδραυλικό ύψος, το οποίο υπολογίζεται σχετικά εύκολα, η συλλογή στοιχείων για την παροχή είναι μια δύσκολη διαδικασία που απαιτεί προσοχή. Η σειρά «αξιοπιστίας», με βάση την οποία θα εκτιμηθεί η παροχή και στη συνέχεια θα χαραχθεί η καμπύλη διάρκειας παροχής, είναι η εξής:


Εκτίμηση παροχής από διαθέσιμα υδρολογικά στοιχεία, τα οποία προέρχονται από ήδη πραγματοποιηθείσες μετρήσεις στην περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος.Προσεγγιστική εκτίμηση της παροχής από πρόσφατες μετρήσεις, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και δεδομένα από γειτονικές λεκάνες απορροής.Εκτίμηση της παροχής από σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις κατοίκων της περιοχής ενδιαφέροντος σε συνδυασμό με λίγες – επί τόπου – μετρήσεις.

 Όπως προκύπτει και από την σειρά κατάταξης, είναι φανερό ότι για την εκτίμηση της παροχής, δίνεται μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στις μετρήσεις. ΓιΆ αυτό λοιπόν, *το πρώτο πράγμα που θα πρέπει να κάνει ο μελετητής, είναι η εύρεση καταγεγραμμένων παροχών από μετρήσεις*.

*2.2 Υδροστρόβιλος*

 Έχοντας ως δεδομένα, το διαθέσιμο υδραυλικό ύψος πτώσης και το εύρος που κυμαίνεται η παροχή του νερού στην περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος, γίνεται η επιλογή του τύπου του υδροστροβίλου που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στην εγκατάσταση. Η επιλογή αυτή γίνεται με βάση διάφορα οικονομοτεχνικά κριτήρια, λαμβάνοντας ωστόσο υπόψη τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν στην παράγραφο 1.5.1.5.

 Πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι *έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία η σωστή επιλογή του μεγέθους του υδροστροβίλου και του εύρους λειτουργίας του, παρά η μέγιστη τιμή του βαθμού απόδοσης που επιτυγχάνει*. Δηλαδή, είναι πιο σημαντικό να επιλεγεί ένας υδροστρόβιλος με μεγάλο εύρος λειτουργίας (να λειτουργεί δηλαδή σΆ ένα μεγάλο εύρος παροχών), παρά ένας υδροστρόβιλος που έχει απλώς μεγάλο ονομαστικό βαθμό απόδοσης. 

 Κατά τον υπολογισμό της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ισχύος από την εγκατάσταση, πρέπει να προσεχτεί πολύ η τιμή του βαθμού απόδοσης του υδροστροβίλου που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, γιατί μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε λανθασμένα αποτελέσματα. *Στους υπολογισμούς, καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται ένας βαθμός απόδοσης υδροστροβίλου μειωμένος κατά 5 – 15% σε σχέση με τον ονομαστικό*. Με την μείωση αυτή, προσομοιώνεται το γεγονός ότι ο υδροστρόβιλος δεν θα λειτουργεί πάντα στις ονομαστικές τιμές της παροχής του, και κατά συνέπεια, δεν θα αποδίδει την αναμενόμενη ισχύ, αλλά ούτε και θα έχει τον ονομαστικό βαθμό απόδοσης. 

*2.3 Γεννήτρια – μετασχηματιστής*

 Από τους ισχύοντες κανονισμούς, είναι γνωστό, ότι *εάν* *η ισχύς του υδροηλεκτρικού είναι μικρότερη των 100* *kW**, η μονάδα μπορεί, να συνδεθεί απευθείας στο δίκτυο χαμηλής τάσης*, διαφορετικά, η σύνδεση πρέπει να γίνει στο δίκτυο μέσης τάσης, δηλαδή των 15 ή 20 kV. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, μεταξύ της γεννήτριας και του δικτύου θα πρέπει να παρεμβληθεί τριφασικός μετασχηματιστής ισχύος, ο οποίος θα εξασφαλίζει τον κατάλληλο αναβιβασμό της τάσης.

 Από τα παραπάνω, γίνεται σαφές, ότι *στις* *micro**/**pico** υδροηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις (κάτω των 100* *kW**), δεν απαιτείται μετασχηματιστής*. Το όφελος από την απουσία μετασχηματιστή είναι η σημαντική μείωση του κόστους της εγκατάστασης (μείωση περίπου 4 – 8%). 

 Επίσης, εξαιτίας της χαμηλής ισχύος (<100 kW), *στις* *micro**/**pico** υδροηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις συμφέρει περισσότερο η επιλογή μιας ασύγχρονης γεννήτριας, σε συνδυασμό με συστοιχία πυκνωτών για διόρθωση του συντελεστή ισχύος*. Η επιλογή αυτή στηρίζεται καθαρά σε οικονομικά κριτήρια, καθώς οι ασύγχρονες γεννήτριες είναι φθηνότερες έναντι των σύγχρονων.

 Ένας ακόμη σημαντικός παράγοντας που πρέπει να προσεχτεί είναι ο βαθμός απόδοσης της γεννήτριας. Είναι γνωστό ότι ο βαθμός απόδοσης εξαρτάται από το φορτίο της γεννήτριας και μάλιστα, *όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το φορτίο, τόσο μεγαλύτερος είναι και ο βαθμός απόδοσης*. Δηλαδή, όσο η τιμή του φορτίου είναι κοντά στην ονομαστική, τόσο και ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι κοντά στον ονομαστικό. Μια μείωση της τάξεως του 1 – 5% του ονομαστικού βαθμού απόδοσης της γεννήτριας, θα προσομοίωνε στους υπολογισμούς αυτήν τη διακύμανση του φορτίου.

----------

kasvan, mred-akias, vag1234, Xάρης

----------


## Samdreamth

Πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες Λάμπρο.
Τα βήματα και για έναν μεγαλύτερο ΥΗΣ δεν νομίζω να αλλάζουν. 
Το 2ο μήνυμα αναφέρεται στους πολύ μικρούς ΥΗΣ γιατί ήταν αντικείμενο συγκεκριμένης δουλειάς. Απλά επειδή είχαν βγει κάποια χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα θεώρησα καλό να τα προσθέσω και αυτά. 

Η τιμή πώλησης της kWh απ' όσο ξέρω εκεί κυμαίνεται πάνω κάτω.

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

